# General Discussion > Opinions >  One for the girls

## Rachel

Do you prefer long or thick  :Doubt:  

 :Evil:   :Laugh out loud:   :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Frank D. White

cigars??

Frank

 :Okashii:   :Blush:   :Doubt:

----------


## den4

It's for the girls, Frank...what are you doing answering it?  :Laughing: 
Hmmm....why am I here?  :Laughing:  oh well....I guess we have to continue being the comedy relief  :Laughing:

----------


## playaa

Me and Frank feel left out.. But we are sure they are talking about cigars.. If you girls voted long and thick I have a San Cristbal de La Habana El Morro sitting here!  :Laughing:   :Oops:

----------


## silver angel

> Do you prefer long or thick


I dunno 'bou that one.....wait a few years, then I'll tell ya  :So cute !:

----------


## Frank D. White

tall or fat. You know how those English people have strange words for things, like boot for (car) trunk etc. .

Frank

 :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Bluush:   :Okashii:   :Doubt:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Anyone ever said anything about the 'motion of the ocean'?  :Laughing:

----------


## Winter

> Anyone ever said anything about the 'motion of the ocean'?


Thats what guys with small penis' like to believe.

----------


## EscaFlowne

:Sou ka:  
[shakes head at everyone in thread...]
-Looks down and smiles though-
 :Smug:  Thank you dad for the genes!

----------


## playaa

HAHA Esca... I assume your dad was a cigar manufacturer?  :Giggle:

----------


## kirei_na_me

What are you trying to tell us, Esca?! Hmmmmm?!  :Poh:  

Silly.




> HAHA Esca... I assume your dad was a cigar manufacturer?


I guess maybe he inherited good rolling skills?  :Laughing:

----------


## EscaFlowne

Lets just say he was big time.
Must be his height in the industry  :Relieved:   :Laughing:   :Bluush:

----------


## playaa

LOL, Good one...




> What are you trying to tell us, Esca?! Hmmmmm?!  
> 
> Silly.



Curiosity killed the cat!  :Smiling:

----------


## EscaFlowne

> LOL, Good one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat!


Or gave it some extra EXTRA good years in the future  :Laughing:

----------


## playaa

:Laugh out loud:   :Laugh out loud:   :Laugh out loud:   :Laugh out loud:  Hey I wouldnt mind contributing to making that come true  :Relieved:

----------


## kirei_na_me

*AHEM*

There's a line in a movie that I love..."curiosity turns me on"...

----------


## playaa

Uh oh, revealin your cards already?  :Giggle:   :Oops:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Just saying. That's all...  :Blush:   :Poh:

----------


## EscaFlowne

> *AHEM*
> 
> There's a line in a movie that I love..."curiosity turns me on"...


Is that right! Well there are things that.......  :Bluush:

----------

